# MFS Backup/Restore questions



## dbassman (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a Sony SAT-T60 that I bought years ago, it's been in my basement for the last couple years, because I couldn't afford DirecTV. I finally am in a position to get DirecTV again with a series 2 DVR and would like to use my SAT-T60 as a second DVR since I already have it. I would like to upgrade the hard drive though. I've been studying Hinsdale's "How-To" instructions, and I am hoping someone can answer a couple questions for me.

I'm a virgin here, so please be gentle!

#1. I have 2 spare 120 gig drives that I'm planning on using to replace the original, but they need to be formatted. What is the correct format for TiVo? Is it FAT32? 

#2. Am I understanding it correctly, that if I connect two drives, master and slave, that when I do a restore from a backup of my original drive that it will treat the two drives as one?

#3. Hinsdale's talks about having a Windows C: drive. I plan on booting from CD, so my correct in assuming I do not need a Windows drive? I was planning on using a spare 40 Gig Drive, formatted FAT32 and nothing else on it for my C. drive and just keep that with my backups on it.

#4. Right after I got it, my cousin installed a telnet card and also what he called XplusZ commands. The main one I use, shows a picture of the remote in Internet Explorer. So I can operate the TiVo for my computer, which is in a different room. When I do my backup using MFS tools will a backup of the XplusZ commands also?

#5. With the faster computers and more memory than what we used to have, does the full copy still take one to four hours? I have an AMD Athlon 64 3200+ with a gig of RAM.

Thanks in advance for any help you can get me!


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

#1 - mfstools formats the drives - no need to preformat. The drives have both EXT partitions and MFS partitions, neither of which Windows will understand.

#2 True - In addition, once this is done, the TiVo will not work without both drives present.

#3 You do not need a windows drive. Your FAT32 formatted drive will be fine for backups.

#4 mfstools will back up the extensions.

#5 Yes - a full copy being system and recordings. The speed is really related to the speed of the disk drives and not of the computer.

You should really look at these instructions: http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php


----------



## dbassman (Nov 8, 2006)

wscannell said:


> You should really look at these instructions: tivo.upgrade-instructions


Thanks for clearing that up, I looked at this site already when reseaching, but wanted to be abolutly sure before I did anything.


----------



## dbassman (Nov 8, 2006)

I did the backup/restore & when I restored I didn't know about the byteswapping. When I boot from MFS Tools 2.0 & just hit enter at the boot prompt it gives me the # prompt. But if I'm reading & understanding this correctly I need to type "swap" at the boot prompt to enable byteswapping for my series 1 Tivo. (This is probably why my restores are screwed up as I just hit enter when restoring & now get the following:

hdk:Signature 1492, be16 Signature 9214
39:40: block 0 has signature 9214 rather than 1492
unknown partition table
)

When I boot from MFS Tools 2.0 & type "swap" though, I get:
request_module[block-major-3]: root fs not mounted
VFS: Cannot open root device "" or 03:02
Please append a correct "root=" boot option

No # prompt.

Any advice on a correct "root=" command or how to restore my image with byteswapping?

Thanks!


----------

